# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  brošure u dječjim ambulantama

## mali laf

Da li roda šalje brošure o platnenim pelenama i o dojenju u dječje ambulante?Ne zna da li možda postoji neka pravna caka da se to ne smije.Palo mi je to na pamet danas kada se naša dr po stoti put divila našoj bumbastoj guzi,a inače nas je jako poticala u dojenju.Čak i onda kada nije išlo glatko.

----------


## ivarica

najbolje da je ti pitas sljedeci put bi li pristala  :Smile: 
brosura o dojenju nazalost nemamo u ovom trenutku za ostavljanja u ordinacijama, jedna brosura je prilicno skupa u tisku i dijelimo ih ciljano (u ordinacijama se znaju bacati i sl), ali brosura o npr pelenama imamo  :Smile:

----------


## mali laf

Vidim da u čekaoni ima veliki  unicef-ov plakat o dojenju.Možda je to bolje rješenje.Plakat koji sve mame mogu vidjeti dok čekaju,a brošuricu vidi samo jedna osoba.

----------


## orlica

kod nas je u čekaoni letak o sjedalicama, p pelene i još jedan, ali više nemam pojma koji!!! Baš mi je bilo drago vidjeti te letke!!!

----------

